# MSA M7 Firehawk



## bradlupa (16 Jun 2009)

Does anyone else use the M7 firehawk scba unit we have had them in our fire department for about 6 months and i must say that they are much lighter and the padding is nice.  We use 45min bottles and i must say that after 30mins on air you can really start to feel the weight kick in.

The HUD system in the face piece is nice but so use to always checking the actual gage that i forget that it is there.  Batteries seem to last good (as long as you use the recommend brand).  The bottles are composite and the glow in the dark bands are nice as the are really bright in dark areas.  the pass alarm is a nice feature but have to get use to it being in the gauges but other than that it overall is an awsome pack.

PS the cross contamination feature is nice that no cleaning of the valve assembly

anyother comments


----------

